

Private Manning’s Humiliation - itistoday
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2011/apr/28/private-mannings-humiliation/

======
sudonim
There's an article every day on hacker news about violations of people's
rights in the United States. Yesterday it was about the FBI using gag orders
to illegally get information about citizens. Today it is Obama violating the
US constitution.

What are you going to do about it? What can you do about it? If it's not
happening to you, or you don't know about it, you don't care. If it is
happening to you, you're powerless to stop it. That's the genius of the whole
thing.

~~~
VladRussian
as long as there are people who is ready to perform the acts of violation of
rights or torture, it will go on. "Nothing personal, just doing my job" is a
lie. It is always personal. The people doing it are enjoying the power over
their subjects. It is human nature. You'd see it the moment you understand
that any "inhumane" behavior is a behavior exhibited only by humans.

------
VladRussian
the public is easy to sell on the necessary torture performed outside of the
country and only to obvious terrorists. Next step is moving it closer, onto
the country's soil and performed on a citizen, though still an obvious public
enemy. Next steps to continue.

------
dpatru
Thanks for posting this.

------
husein10
how will/should obama respond?

------
itistoday
Why isn't this on the front page given the number of upvotes it's gotten (12
in 32 minutes?).

Yet this is?

    
    
      Show HN: New Fwix Local API (from the team at Fwix)
      4 points by goo 56 minutes ago | flag | 1 comment

~~~
mkr-hn
Because mob rule would turn HN into a reddit without the option to remove mob
strongholds from view.

~~~
itistoday
That this story is being silenced out in so many places... blows my mind. HN
should be ashamed to participate in the censorship.

The President of the United States is blatantly violating the Constitution (in
one of the worst ways), and nobody cares.

~~~
mkr-hn
The submission needs a less inflammatory title. I don't see any evidence in
the article that Obama is specifically calling for this or that he has any say
in Manning's treatment.

~~~
itistoday
Your decision to turn a willful blind eye to this is part of the problem. If
you know nothing about how the government works, perhaps you should listen to
the law professors linked above.

In an indirect way, you are also helping contribute to Manning's continuing
detainment and torture. Sleep with that.

~~~
mkr-hn
I'm asking for the lines in the constitution, a law, or some court ruling that
gives the President the power to make the Pentagon to do something. That's not
turning a blind eye, it's asking for more than bold words and demands for
action.

The article doesn't provide that.

~~~
rdouble
Article 2 section 2. He's the commander in chief of the military and as such
the military has to do what he says. It also offers specific provisions for
pardons and reprieves.

~~~
mkr-hn
Just sent the President a letter and asked for a reply. Let's see what
happens.

